# new pellet from Pit Boss Whiskey Still style



## masssmoke (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi
I am looking for a pellet smoker.  I don't want to spend that much, the high-end ones are really pricey.  I have thought hard about a Camp Chef mostly in comparison to the Pit Boss.

I came across this in Walmart- 
https://pitboss-grills.com/whiskey-still-wood-pellet-smoker

apparently it is new.  I like it because it is not expensive, has large capacity and decent hopper size, especially compared to the tailgater models which I was considering.  I don't typically smoke large quantities, usually just for a few people.  I was considering the Pit Boss tailgater but the capacity of the grill and hopper seem very low.  The risk in the Still model seems is that it is a new product so I can't find any reviews.

I guess the lowest end Camp Chef is comparable in price.  And they go up in price quickly from there.  

Anyone have any thoughts on the PitBoss Whiskey Still?  or other advice on a decent low-end pellet?

Thanks for any help


----------



## kruizer (Feb 18, 2019)

I have a Camp Chef and I am very pleased with the results I get on all my smokes.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Feb 18, 2019)

I recently bought the Pit Boss Copperhead and it seems to work as advertised. I know you said you cook for a small amount of people, but you can never have too much room. I rarely cook for a crowd, but I grabbed this one for $109 off clearance. You can search in your area to see if there are any available. For the price it can't be beat.

https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker?sku=876324460


----------



## Bigtank (Feb 18, 2019)

I have Green Mountain Daniel Boone and have had very good results.


----------



## smokinq13 (Feb 18, 2019)

May I ask what your Zip-Code is? you can PM me it but the reason I ask is a lot of pitbosses are going on sale right now at Walmart to make room for spring merchandise arrive. I can help you see if there is any in your area, for an example a couple Walmart in my area have the Austin xl at $249 which is 56% off original

Edit: also I have the Austin xl I got for Christmas and even at its normal price its well worth it! easily my favorite grill/smoker I've used/ have had


----------



## masssmoke (Feb 19, 2019)

smokinq13 said:


> May I ask what your Zip-Code is? you can PM me it but the reason I ask is a lot of pitbosses are going on sale right now at Walmart to make room for spring merchandise arrive. I can help you see if there is any in your area, for an example a couple Walmart in my area have the Austin xl at $249 which is 56% off original
> 
> Edit: also I have the Austin xl I got for Christmas and even at its normal price its well worth it! easily my favorite grill/smoker I've used/ have had



I am in SE Mass, 02703

And thanks to all for the input


----------



## RCAlan (Feb 19, 2019)

There’s a PB Copperhead 5 in your area. Brickseek search just now..  Good luck.

Walmart Supercenter #22257 Dowling Village Blvd
North Smithfield RI 02896 
(10.9 Miles Away)
In Stock
Quantity: 2
$199.00.  55% off

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## smokinq13 (Feb 19, 2019)

RCAlan seems to have it all covered. its the only good deal in your area... but always call in and make sure they can get their hands on it physically becuase sometimes brickseek can be off

here's some more information:

*Pit Boss 5-Series Vertical Pellet Smoker - 4.6 cu ft*
*MSRP:* $446.00
*SKU:* 876324460
*UPC:* 684678483381


_*Walmart #2904* 700 Oak St
Brockton MA 02301 
 (17.2 Miles Away) 
Google Maps Apple Maps 
In Stock
 Quantity: 3_
_$199.00 55% off _
*Walmart Supercenter #2225* 7 Dowling Village Blvd
North Smithfield RI 02896
(10.9 Miles Away)
Google Maps Apple Maps
In Stock
Quantity: 2
$199.00 55% off
*Walmart #3301* 51 Silver Spring St
Providence RI 02904
(8.3 Miles Away)
Google Maps Apple Maps
In Stock
Quantity: 5
$446.00 
(I just pulled it off the screen shots I took)
screen shots:











if you're interested in this smoker, I'd call in and have them run the UPS or SKU number and find it in the store and put a hold on it for you to pick it up. in the end you'll love whatever Pitboss you choose( If you go with that).. Hope I helped a little!


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 19, 2019)

a Walmart close to me had the pitboss 5 shown above for 199 for a week or so then dropped it to 109, I bought it the next day.  nice thing about Walmart is they will take it back with in 90 days if you don't like it.  may be store credit but they  will take it.


----------



## smokinq13 (Feb 19, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> a Walmart close to me had the pitboss 5 shown above for 199 for a week or so then dropped it to 109, I bought it the next day.  nice thing about Walmart is they will take it back with in 90 days if you don't like it.  may be store credit but they  will take it.


I could have kicked myself for not jumping quicker but a Walmart about an hour down the road had Austin XL for $124. even though I already have one, I could have sold them and gave someone a deal and make a little extra


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Feb 19, 2019)

I wouldn't bother calling ahead. Walmart employees are not exactly known for being helpful. They might just tell you it's not there. I would just go to the store and look around for yourself. Once you spot what you are looking for then you can go ask to have them scan it to confirm the price. If you can't find it don't try to explain that Brickseek shows it as in stock, just ask if there is anywhere else it could be in the store.


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 19, 2019)

Looks like you've found Jeff's next project...

I like the small footprint on this one. May have to take a look at one.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 19, 2019)

That whiskey still model is a new model but I would about bet they used the same guts as their other models like the auger and controller and stuff that makes it run.
I bought an Austin XL at full price but would really like to find the 5 Series Vertical on sale around me for cheap I know several people with them and they all like them heck I'd buy another XL if I could get it for the prices these guys are getting them for.


----------



## dward51 (Feb 21, 2019)

I've been trying to snag one of the Copperhead 5 smokers for about a month now.  Always seem to be just a tad late on the $109 deals.  I sure wish I could find one. I've seen several smokes in other forums and the results look outstanding on these (especially for the $109 price).  There has even been some discussions about it being worth full price if the $109 ones are all gone.  Apparently the $109 is on the 2018 stock and the 2019 stock is starting to roll in and is $449.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Feb 21, 2019)

dward51 said:


> I've been trying to snag one of the Copperhead 5 smokers for about a month now.  Always seem to be just a tad late on the $109 deals.  I sure wish I could find one. I've seen several smokes in other forums and the results look outstanding on these (especially for the $109 price).  There has even been some discussions about it being worth full price if the $109 ones are all gone.  Apparently the $109 is on the 2018 stock and the 2019 stock is starting to roll in and is $449.


In my area they dropped to $350 first so I went and grabbed one. After a couple weeks the rest dropped to $109. I bought one for $109, left it in the box, and then returned it to another store using the receipt for the $350 unit and got my money back. A little bit of a greasy move, but at the end of the day I got the smoker and Walmart got the $109 they were asking for it.


----------



## masssmoke (Feb 21, 2019)

thanks for all the info.  I can't believe the mark downs that Walmart sometimes does.  
i will keep monitoring.  I suspect that maybe they won't mark down much with spring coming soon


----------



## RCAlan (Feb 21, 2019)

masssmoke said:


> thanks for all the info.  I can't believe the mark downs that Walmart sometimes does.
> i will keep monitoring.  I suspect that maybe they won't mark down much with spring coming soon



The PB Whiskey Still is a new model PB pellet grill, but to me it’s kinda on the level just above the PB Tailgater...  If You were to see both, the PB Copperhead 5 and the PB Whiskey Still side by side, there’s no comparison.  It’s almost like comparing a Mercedes to a FIAT...  The Whiskey Still’s hopper holds 15lbs of pellets and has 750 sq inches of cooking space for $345.00.  The Copperhead 5 holds up to 60lbs of pellets and has over 1600 square inches of cooking space for $199.00 and it’s in your area.  Dimension/size wise/ foot print, they both take up about the same amount of space. And both come with 5 year warranties.  You do the math...  You wait to long, you’ll guess wrong...  “I’ll keep monitoring”..  And miss out on a fantastic deal.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Feb 21, 2019)

If you are waiting on the whiskey still version to be marked down I suspect you will be disappointed since it is a new product.


----------



## jbottorff (Feb 22, 2019)

Haha...just grabbed a Copperhead 5 to go along with my current 700FB.  Didn't need it, but couldn't pass it up at $199.  It'll sit in the box for a little bit, as I still have a good foot of snow on my deck, but I look forward to messing with it shortly down the road.


----------



## RCAlan (Feb 22, 2019)

jbottorff said:


> Haha...just grabbed a Copperhead 5 to go along with my current 700FB.  Didn't need it, but couldn't pass it up at $199.  It'll sit in the box for a little bit, as I still have a good foot of snow on my deck, but I look forward to messing with it shortly down the road.



That’s a great deal for $199.00...  When You do finally set that Copperhead 5 up, make sure when you open the box that it’s laying on its side and not straight up to help prevent any damage to the auger and controller which are at the bottom of the grill.  Good luck..

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## masssmoke (Feb 22, 2019)

so, I do appreciate all the input and recommendations.  That is why I love this forum.  
I don't think I need the Copperhead vertical as it is likely too big for what I normally do.
I usually smoke just a few racks of ribs or a single butt, maybe 20 wings or so.
that is why I am between the tailgater or the still, but now I see the Copperhead 3 which is a bit smaller and might work.
My thinking is if I don't need the capacity then if I run a smoker that is not full I will just waste $ on pellets


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Feb 22, 2019)

To each their own. I mostly just cook for myself, but I couldn't resist picking this thing up. I don't think it chugs the pellets too much. For the price I would have bought it just to be a dedicated jerky cooker. I use it for quite a bit more than jerky though.


----------



## masssmoke (Feb 22, 2019)

Hi Drunken, I would likely buy if I could get the deal you got


----------



## masssmoke (Feb 26, 2019)

so, just to wrap this up, I ended up picking up the Trailgater Pit Boss.  It is small, but big enough for what I do 90% of the time.  I still have my electric smoker if/when I need bigger capacity.

I have set it up with no real issues (other than having to reconnect the electrical connection a few times to get it right), did the burn off and kind of tested the temp hold at a few settings.  I threw a pork tenderloin on it instead of on my gas grill like I would normally do and I liked the slight smokey flavor after a fairly short cook, pork was very tender and moist.  But that was really grilling not smoking low and slow.

Hoping to do some real smoking on it this weekend testing out some ribs.

All and all I think it will be a decent start into pellet smoking for the cost.


----------

